# Yonex Snowboards



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

Did some searching i found they only sell snowboard gear in Japan..
snowboard community forums - Yonex Products (Japan) check this out


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep only in Japan and pricey, they are quality though and have a unique all carbon construction, no wood whatsoever.

My buddy rode for their pro team for 10 years and still gets free boards.

He reckons they are snappy and poppy and don't loose that snap very quickly.

Lots of camber profiles to choose from but camber is still their main thing.

You will need to come here to get one!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Cool video, and they need to bring these boards to Europe so I can buy one!


----------



## lax hacker (Feb 15, 2021)

to get one search yonex usa then click first link[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hatto (Dec 17, 2012)

Rakuten .co.jp , find what you are looking for and get it shipped anywhere


----------



## jered (6 mo ago)

OU812 said:


> Anyone know if these can be purchased outside of Japan? I used to be sponsored by Yonex (but in another sport :happy: ) and their quality is awesome. Would love to get my hands on one of their boards.
> 
> ?????? 2014/2015 NEW??????????????? | ?????(YONEX)


Yes my shop Ski West MTN Division will be retailing them for the 22/23 season. Demos came in already, release for the public will be around September. I will have the 4XP, Stylaholic, REV and smooth. We ship world wide also.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I wonder if the OP got his Yonex since asking here in 2014.


----------



## jered (6 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> I wonder if the OP got his Yonex since asking here in 2014.


Just noticed lol


----------

